# Do you like my composition? (Sheet music and MP3 included)



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey I'm new here,

I've started composing again in the style of Vivaldi. It's took me around 2 hours to produce this introduction to my Concerto in D major. (Baring in mind it's an introduction) how do you think it sounds?

I haven't composed for 4 years (I'm 16 right now) but I found my Sibelius cd and thought why not have a go! I like Vivaldi and Bach and if you were to combine both their styles it would synergise quite nicely. Anyway, I hope my style is akin to Vivaldi than Bach, personally.

What I've done so far (below) is the introduction to some concerto in D major. It took me 2 hours!

Here's the sheet music too:










Comments please!

UPDATE:

I've combined the intro with the start of movement 1. I'm aware there's a couple of wrong notes towards the end. However, I'm working on the tuning!

Advice always welcome


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like it. But the first two bars might not be exactly the most fun for the viola player haha. I think that a few times the harmonies don't quite work because you have used notes that don't really fit the chords you want, but as a beginner I think you have made a superb effort. When I first started composing my music could not sound like that! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, maybe consider ending the opening ritornello on a stronger beat (1 or 3) to make way for the first solo episode. Can't wait to hear the finished concerto. Good luck!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Umm ya those are some pretty crazy leaps for the viola, especially since it's in sixteenth notes. As well as the violin. Generally, if the piece is this fast you don't want the strings having to skip over two strings between notes.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like it. But the first two bars might not be exactly the most fun for the viola player haha. I think that a few times the harmonies don't quite work because you have used notes that don't really fit the chords you want, but as a beginner I think you have made a superb effort. When I first started composing my music could not sound like that! :lol:


Ah thanks. The harmonies sound fine to me, though you're probably right. Which harmonies sound of out tune exactly? At which bar?


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

violadude said:


> Umm ya those are some pretty crazy leaps for the viola, especially since it's in sixteenth notes. As well as the violin. Generally, if the piece is this fast you don't want the strings having to skip over two strings between notes.


I didn't know that. I don't play a stringed instrument but I love listening to them, especially Vivaldi and Bach. More so vivaldi because his music is so lively... just ...words can't describe.

But yeah, I'm addicted to Baroque music. I draw the line at 1750. Anything beyond that doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Also I try to avoid any Romantic music because I want to avoid being corrupted by chromaticism, which threaten to taint the purity my compositions try to portray. Arpeggios and Scalic passages are my friends now!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> Also I try to avoid any Romantic music because I want to avoid being corrupted by chromaticism, which threaten to taint the purity my compositions try to portray. Arpeggios and Scalic passages are my friends now!


Chromaticism is the spice of life.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

violadude said:


> Chromaticism is the spice of life.


For you. yes. For me, no.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> For you. yes. For me, no.


You're planning on modulating though right?


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

violadude said:


> You're planning on modulating though right?


Tough question.

Do I have the courage to modulate? Hmmm...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds very Vivaldian. Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> Tough question.
> 
> Do I have the courage to modulate? Hmmm...


I'm going to be blunt with you. Writing in this style, if you don't modulate things are going to get pretty bland. Not to discourage you or anything, that's just how it is.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

violadude said:


> I'm going to be blunt with you. Writing in this style, if you don't modulate things are going to get pretty bland. Not to discourage you or anything, that's just how it is.


Of course but I'm taking one step at a time. I'll have to practise modulating first so everything flows nicely.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> Of course but I'm taking one step at a time. I'll have to practise modulating first so everything flows nicely.


Alright, that's fine. I am just telling you this now, composer to composer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> For you. yes. For me, no.


Baroque music has chromaticism too you know.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Baroque music has chromaticism too you know.


Just spent last 30 minutes working on the start of the 1st movement.


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fstart-of-movement-1-concerto

How does it sound? It doesn't sound in tune to me...


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fconcerto-no1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Davincii said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fconcerto-no1


Very good. The first episode in the opening ritormello could be more smoothly transitioned into rather than a few rests and _then_ the first episode. Maybe consider changing the end of the ritormello so the final note lasts on the first beat if the next bar, and from that last note the solo section can begin. Have a look at some Vivaldi's concerto RV519 for two violins. The first soloist begins as soon as the last note of the ritormello is played tutti.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

More power to your arm for trying this. I listened to your piece and it certainly sounded like Vivaldi.

I don't understand much of the terminology used on this thread (that's my lack of a musical education, but I'm improving slowly), but it is pretty cool that we can now write a piece of music, post it on the internet and then get constructive criticism from it.

As a frustrated writer the only piece of advice I feel I can offer is for you to carry on and finish the piece and then go back and change things. That way you know the "shape" you are after and will be able to work on the piece as a whole. If you rewrite the introduction several times over the danger is that you will get bored very and when you then get to the end you may find that the introduction you spent hours on doesn't actually suit the rest of the piece. I learnt this lesson the hard way.

Good for you for composing and keep at it. Let us know what the finished piece sounds like.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

AlexD said:


> As a frustrated writer the only piece of advice I feel I can offer is for you to carry on and finish the piece and then go back and change things. That way you know the "shape" you are after and will be able to work on the piece as a whole. If you rewrite the introduction several times over the danger is that you will get bored very and when you then get to the end you may find that the introduction you spent hours on doesn't actually suit the rest of the piece. I learnt this lesson the hard way.
> 
> Good for you for composing and keep at it. Let us know what the finished piece sounds like.


I think that's the best advice anyone has given so far. I fully agree. Finish the piece, _then_ revise it.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think that's the best advice anyone has given so far. I fully agree. Finish the piece, _then_ revise it.


I decided to transpose the original introduction to C major and create a new piece. It's called 'Beatus Vir'.

Here's what I've done so far. I'm up to the point where I'm going to modulate back into C major. I'll add some more vibrant violin solos in too that are typically Vivaldian because at the moment, it doesn't sound much like Vivaldi's style. There's like a bit of everything in there (and some wrong notes too!)

Advice welcome! I think it's a good piece for a beginner though 


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fbeatus-vir


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

A very creditable first effort. There are many books on Theory, Harmony and Counterpoint that could be of enormous help to you. By understanding more about Theory, Harmony and Counterpoint you will gain a greater understanding of how Vivaldi, Handel and Bach produced the music you love, and in the process you will gain compositional skills.

It has been 40 years since I studied theory in music school, so I dont know the best available books at present. Can someone recomend a good self-study book on functional harmony and counterpoint?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Truckload said:


> A very creditable first effort. There are many books on Theory, Harmony and Counterpoint that could be of enormous help to you. By understanding more about Theory, Harmony and Counterpoint you will gain a greater understanding of how Vivaldi, Handel and Bach produced the music you love, and in the process you will gain compositional skills.
> 
> It has been 40 years since I studied theory in music school, so I dont know the best available books at present. Can someone recomend a good self-study book on functional harmony and counterpoint?


Any book on species counterpoint would be fantastic.


----------

